
Netflix pays $100m for “Friends” - hackathonguy
https://www.recode.net/2018/12/4/18126596/friends-netflix-warnermedia-att-hulu-apple-deal
======
masonic
That's a bit surprising, given that the six primary cast members were _each_
paid $1 million _per episode_... so it's a small percentage of production
costs.

~~~
ryanbertrand
The $100M was just for 2019 rights. Apparently they paid $30M the year before.
Big jump.

